# Any High St Opticians recomended?



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I need new glasses again, and ahve bbeen quoted £272 from Specsavers. That's for a high perscription, 60% thinning, second from best varifocals and reactolites.

Does anyone know of a cheaper chain please?

Also, my old glasses are badly scratched, any suggestions for getting rid of the scratches so I could use them as spares?


Malcolm


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

In my experience specsavers are one of the cheapest high street opticians.

I used an on line optician for my last pair and have been very satisfied with both the service and price.

ciliary blue


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Two opticians mis-diagnosed problems with my eyesight and told me nothing could be done to help. 
Specsavers optician were right on the (eye)ball, contacted our main hospital and I've just had surgery which, if successful, will have saved the sight of my left eye. This op seems to have worked and, if so, surgery on my right eye will be considered in January.

Their specs are maybe not The cheapest but I certainly won't go to any other optician again!
Maybe you gets what you pays for!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've used Specsavers for a long time and always been verysatisfied with the results. I have an expensive prescription ( (£470 last week) and so went online to try to buy some cheaper reading glasses. I couldn't do it, even with the offers currently available via online sites.

Specsavers do many different discount offers and it is a bit of an art to make sure you take advantage of the best one available. It is worth taking a little time first to work out which one to use !

G


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Try using a smear of toothpaste on your old glasses. Best to try a small area (outside of you vision field) put it on with a soft microfiber cloth and use small circular motions. Wash the residue off then buff with the cloth. 

Terry


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

emjaiuk said:


> I need new glasses again, and ahve bbeen quoted £272 from Specsavers. That's for a high perscription, 60% thinning, second from best varifocals and reactolites.
> 
> Does anyone know of a cheaper chain please?
> 
> ...


Sounds a good price to me. You could try Oxfam though!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Malcolm.
My wife and I have been happy with the price and quality of "Specs4less" for the last 5/6 years.

Both of us have had to return our glass's this year for different reasons and they have been dealt with immediately at no extra cost.

Ray.


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Specsavers for me too! I have been going to them for years, last year I decided to try Boots but they quoted over £300 more for my glasses. I have varifocals and need to opt for thin lenses like previous contributer. 
I find they really do focus on customer service and getting things right. You wont find better service or prices, unless you are heading through Asia and can pick up glasses much cheaper, but what happens if you need to take them back!!!


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Specsavers here to, the wife and i both had problems with specs from a "Footware ?" chemists. The service we recieve from S/savers is spot on,and they soon refer you to the Dr,Hospital,should anything dodgy shows up.
hulltramper


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks to all, nice to know I've been making the right choice over the last few years. I was impressed with the fact that Specsavers are the only chain I can see that publishes their prices.

Malcolm

ps When I get my new ones, I'll try toothpaste on the old ones


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Regarding the scratches on your old specs I would ask Specsavers to polish them for you. They've cleared scratches on my husbands glasses many times at no charge.


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

I have been impressed also with the service from Spex4Less.com. Just a few days from order to first class post delivery. I took a bit of a chance on choosing online, but their recent (possibly still current dependent upon stock) offer of Kodak lenses with various coatings was very tempting. I bought a pair for distance, then some readers. Each came to less than £37.00 with postage.

Give them a look!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

May I mention a "rude" word - try TESCO 8O 8O


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

richardjames said:


> May I mention a "rude" word - try TESCO 8O 8O


They're not particularly cheap but do provide a good service.You can always use the points towards chunnel vouchers :wink:


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

I went to Specsavers for a few years. Then one day I went in and told them I thought I had a detached retina (having had one before). They were very good and checked my eye straight away only to tell me that my eye was ok and nothing to worry about. As I was still concerned the next day I went to the hospital only to be told I did have a detached retina, they operated in a couple of days and I now see as good as ever. But no thanks to Specsavers and I will not be returning. I have been to Boots and found them very good..

Keith


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

they all depend on the optometrist working at the time.
used specsavers a few times sometimes good sometimes average.
if you have reactolites check the colour of the lenses as Denise has had different colours twice, once from an expensive london place.

joe


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

emjaiuk said:


> I need new glasses again, and ahve bbeen quoted £272 from Specsavers. That's for a high perscription, 60% thinning, second from best varifocals and reactolites.


I have found Vision Express twice the price of Specsavers. However, I have varifolcals and find that more depends on the ability of the person to mark the positions on the lens that separate the close mid and long range divisions. I know these are not specific divisions like bifocals, but if they get it out of proportion you can get a severe neck ache using the computer or watching TV. It may not matter so much on a weaker prescription but I have found it matters more so as my eyes have deteriorated.

I have had a pair remade from Specsavers and rejected them as unusable as I couldnt wear them. I also had my last pair remade at Vision Express as they had too little mid range. Both of these these were top of their ranges and very expensive.

I had a cheap spare pair made at Specasavers for £125 which came in very useful when mine broke in Morocco. So for me it's not just about price.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Tesco, buy one get one free. Just paid £220 and will get 2 pair of varifocals in decent frames with one pair tinted.

Mike


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Just got a pair from Glassesdirect. Excellent price and service and they also allow you to borrow frames to try out. Easy to work out price online


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Specsavers good service, open sundays, prices good deals good so far no problems.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Over the years I've tried Specsavers, Vision Express and Boots but the best optician for me is a local Independent Optician who I have used for about ten years.

I know I'm going to be checked over by the same optician each time and she knows exactly what to look for and test with my eyes.

And to be honest I don't worry about the price but I do worry that the person checking my eyes is reliably competent.

A safety message given to me by the knowledgeable Manager as I started my first days apprenticeship on the factory floor over half a century ago - “Lad, you've only got one pair of eyes and one pair of hands – look after the b*ggers!” - and I have!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I have used Specsavers / online suppliers and local high street opticians in the past but my problem has never been resolved satisfactorily. I require very short arms on my glasses and I have never been able to get a pair that haven't had to have the arms radically altered. It seems that there are only set lengths available so I have to choose glasses with arms that can be altered. Sometimes I have had to put up with thin plastic tubing fitted over the area where the arms have been shortened to prevent them rubbing the back of my ears sore.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Brasso is the best thing for polishing acrylic plastic although any coatings might make it a bit harder.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

everyone seems to be talking about the big players here but you can often get great deals at local independents.

I went to VisionExpress last year and got the same eye tested twice instead of both of them!

I then went to a local company in Norwich called Cecil Amey http://www.cecilameyopticians.co.uk who were fantastic and their prices were very competitive.


----------

